# Some Light Reading...



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

I was breezing through the 1911forum in the tactics and personal defense section reading about ammunition and sorts... and ran across a thread where a guy was wanting his wife to get used to carrying a gun for her defense...

he was thinking about getting her to use snake shot to carry in her gun to get her used to firing... anyways... long story short another member referred him to this website so she can read it and have better ideas and practices...

http://www.corneredcat.com/

I will admit, she does have some VERY LOGICAL points... treat all firearms as if they are loaded, ok i agree... i can think of some exceptions... but i am refraining for the simple fact that not all people think alike...
Don't point a gun at anything you do not intend to destroy or kill... ok... no explaination necessary... to me that statement is self explainatory... but i can't say that EVERYONE will pick it up... 
etc...

http://www.corneredcat.com/ForMen/GunForMan.htm

Now the above link to finding the best gun for a man, just seems one-sided and not logical AT ALL... where does she live at where "generally men have large hands and thick fingers which are not capable (or not as capable as women) to conduct precise muscle movements..." "therefore a 12 guage shot-gun is the best choice for a man..." "because not much aim is necessary..."

I appologise if i offend anyone here or if the author is on here and is offended about my statements about how UNINFORMED this person sounds... but i just had to show this to someone that is just as... if not more passionate about firearms as i am...

I will be the first admit i am no expert, i have a lot to learn, that's why i read informative sites... but i also feel it necessary to inform the rest of the "people like me" of a site that should be made aware of...

I've read her disclaimer too... i like it... and is seems though that maybe something like this has been brought up before, and maybe she's tired of hearing it... and put that up there... i find it funny...

:watching:


----------

